# Spare ribs and rib tips



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

It's a beautiful Spring day here in Central NY so decided to do some spare ribs. Got the whole slab so I can also do rib tips, which have become one of my favorite things ever!

Here's my slab ready for trimming













ribslab.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






The St Louis cut. The top portion is what I'll use to make the rib tips.













stloiscut.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






After removing the membrane, I rubbed both pieces with Jeff's rub. Here they are, ready to be wrapped and into the fridge.













rubbedribs.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Will be ready to hit the smoker in a few hours...

Suie


----------



## seenred (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good so far, Suie.  What you gonna do with those rib tips?  I usually smoke mine a couple of hours and put them in a batch of baked beans (if I can make myself leave them alone long enough to get them into the beans without eating them!)

Red


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Red!

Beans, that is a great idea, never thought of that!

What I do is smoke them with the ribs, then foil with a squeeze Parkay, brown sugar and honey glaze. For the last stage, remove from the foil, cut them into nuggets and put in a disposable foil pan with some BBQ sauce. Kind of like making brisket burnt ends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Then just toss them around once and awhile until the sauce caramelizes.

Suie


----------



## seenred (Apr 27, 2013)

Suie said:


> Hi Red!
> 
> Beans, that is a great idea, never thought of that!
> 
> ...


Yum!  Sounds like a solid plan...PBEs (pork burnt ends)...I like it!

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

The meat over and under the cartilage of Rib tips separates easily with a boning knife. You get Boneless strips 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick by 2" wide. These smoke up in 2 hours but are also worth saving until you have a few pounds. You get about a pound of meat per Rack. They can make a another meal but are completely awesome for Char Siu, Chinese BBQ Boneless Ribs. They make great Roast Pork Egg rolls, any Stir fry, Pork Fried Rice and the Best Pork Filled Buns. They are as Red said, great in Beans but are so versatile. I have simmered them in my Tomato Sauce until they are the texture of Pulled Pork. They add great flavor and beat the hell out of Meatballs over Pasta...JJ


----------



## jseymour84 (Apr 27, 2013)

I never tried a St. Louis cut on ribs before, I always just smoked them whole as they came packaged.  That cut looks pretty good though, and if you get decent amount of boneless rib meat my wife would be all over that - she hates meat on a bone.  Do you just follow the end of the rib bones to make that cut?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

Pretty easy to do here is a Video...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

Yall are making my breakfast of just Coffee not last!  Yummm...I love some ribs.  Keep showing your progress with us!  Q-views are appreciated!

Kat


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

One thing I have noticed about the St Louis cut (that I don't think the video mentioned) is that the ribs cook much more evenly. 

Anyway, just put these on about 15 minutes ago. I'm using hickory and apple wood chunks for the smoke. Pit is running a little hot today, so they started at around 275, but is finally creeping back down. 













ribstart.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

About 1 hour in, gave them a quick spritz with a mixture of apple juice and bourbon.













ribsonehour.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Got a fresh batch of Jeff's "Goodness Sakes Alive" sauce.













jeffsauce.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






My pit temp monitor, asleep at the job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















pittkitty.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got into poking around the site: I'm doing my first spare rib smoke on my WSM today. Darned: meant to take a picture when I put them on an hour ago, but I don't want to open the lid now.

I'm a bit south of you, and yes, it is hard to keep the temps down. I'm trying for 225, but it's hanging around 240 or so.

I'm going to try JJ's finishing sauce. Got all the ingredients ready to go.

Good luck, Suie!


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Bob I seem to be stuck at about 250, I guess I've gotten used to cooking in cooler weather. 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks!

Meant to say "JJ's *foiling juice*"...can't wait to try it!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Suie said:


> I can also do rib tips, which have become one of my favorite things ever!
> 
> Suie





Suie said:


> What I do is smoke them with the ribs, then foil with a squeeze Parkay, brown sugar and honey glaze. For the last stage, remove from the foil, cut them into nuggets and put in a disposable foil pan with some BBQ sauce. Kind of like making brisket burnt ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you Suie.  Seems that most around here look at the tips as a scrap byproduct.   I happen to think that they are the most delicious part of the rack.  I give the masses my ribs, but the tips are held in reserve for myself and a select few   :)


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Got it below 230, so I figured it's OK to open it up...a bit less than 1.5 hrs. Spritzed them, too, but no bourbon on hand. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, well...at least the beer's cold!

I put drip pans on the lower shelf...less of a hassle than foiling the water bowl.













ribs.jpg



__ manchester bob
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

You are killing me!  Looks wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Demosthenes9 said:


> I'm with you Suie.  Seems that most around here look at the tips as a scrap byproduct.   I happen to think that they are the most delicious part of the rack.  I give the masses my ribs, but the tips are held in reserve for myself and a select few   :)


I couldn't agree more! I even asked the butcher in the supermarket yesterday if they had some extra of just the brisket bone part, so I could make extra rib tips. Unfortunately they didn't....

Although I really liked Chef JimmyJ's suggestions too, I just can't imagine NOT making rib tips.


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Your ribs are looking excellent Bob! I just found the recipe for the foiling juice and it sounds really yummy. I'll be interested to hear how you like it and maybe I'll try it next time. 

Suie


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope you don't mind me posting a pic on your thread, Suie. Just wanted to show that I really was cooking ribs today as well. It's obvious: Great Minds Think Alike!


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

As for JJ's foiling juice, I've seen a lot of posts here praising it. It was a no-brainer for me to try it.


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

No I don't mind Bob, and I agree it's the perfect day for ribs!

I'm heading into stage 2 - foil and glaze. This glaze I got from Johnny Trigg watching BBQ Pitmasters. Squeeze Parkay, brown sugar and honey.













glazeingred.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Here are the ribs after a little more than 2.5 hours. I'm a little ahead of schedule with my pit running high, but they look good so far:













ribssmokedone.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Here's the glaze ingredients sprinkled on the first layer. Afterwards I take my insulated gloves and rub it in a bit.













glazesprinkle.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Here is the ribs, stacked with the brisket bone, fully glazed for wrapping and into the smoker.













glazestack.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






I know this may seem like it would be overly sweet, but with a spicy rub and sauce it really goes nicely.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope y'all enjoy it. My kids like to add the Ketchup, Mustard and Vinegar to the reduced Foiling Juice. Friends of ours like the Apple/Molasses Flavor to come through and just reduce it as is...JJ


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

After reading your post, JJ, I just remembered: I have a large container of mustard...meant to slather it on the ribs before putting on the rub, and I'm now realizing that I forgot to do that! Hope it doesn't matter too much. Oops!

Oh, well...still learning.


----------



## sarnott (Apr 27, 2013)

Suie,

I'm doing spare ribs today too! I'm at home in Virginia but will be in central NY by Tuesday (Rome). I've been taking pictures and will post but, I need to go out. Its foil time for 3-2-1.

Scott


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmmm...must be contageous! Several of us cooking ribs today. Did y'all know that today (Apr. 27th) is National Prime Rib Day?

Well, we may not be cooking prime rib, but here's to hoping that all of our ribs turn out great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> After reading your post, JJ, I just remembered: I have a large container of mustard...meant to slather it on the ribs before putting on the rub, and I'm now realizing that I forgot to do that! Hope it doesn't matter too much. Oops!
> 
> Oh, well...still learning.


No, they will be fine. The Mustard has some Vinegar and Mustard oil that all helps the meat absorb the Spice flavor but the effect is small. One of those Nice to have not Need to have things...JJ


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks, JJ! Don't have to kick myself so hard now. Another half hour of the "2" phase.......


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Scott! LOL that's funny that it's prime rib day!

Okay, time to finish this off. Ribs out of the foil, sauced and back in the smoker:













saucedribs.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Ready to cut up the rib tips













brisket.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Rib tips, sauced and on the grill:













tips.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






I served these with some potatoes, and grilled broccoli:













dinner.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






Side view of ribs:













sideribview.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 27, 2013






I was really happy with these, they were moist and flavorful. I shortened the 3-2-1 because of a slightly higher pit temp, and because I was hungry. So they weren't falling off the bone, but still tender. Hope everyone else had good luck with their ribs!

Suie


----------



## seenred (Apr 27, 2013)

Man, Suie, those look awesome!  A very tasty looking plate.  Nicely done!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 27, 2013)

Great job, Suie! I had a part break off when I unfoiled them...gave me a chance to take a "sneak peek", and I'm happy!

Enjoy your dinner, and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Red & Bob!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Job Suie. Now to see how Bob made out...JJ


----------



## suie (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks JJ! I've been wondering about Bob too, I hope he posts an update.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2013)

Probably too busy licking Q Sauce off his fingers to type...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 27, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Man, Suie, those look awesome!  A very tasty looking plate.  Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said a mouthful Red! Nice ribs!


----------



## suie (Apr 28, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> You said a mouthful Red! Nice ribs!


Thank you Todd!


sarnott said:


> Suie,
> 
> I'm doing spare ribs today too! I'm at home in Virginia but will be in central NY by Tuesday (Rome). I've been taking pictures and will post but, I need to go out. Its foil time for 3-2-1.
> 
> Scott


Scott - how did your ribs turn out? Also, have you ever visited the Dinosaur BBQ when you're up here? It's been awhile since I visited but I remember them having some very nice que! Cool atmosphere too.

Suie


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for asking...we made out great! My wife and kids were out pretty late yesterday. Not being too greedy, I ate about a third of one rack, left the rest in the kitchen for them, and went to my neighbor's house. Came back finding a big pile of bones, and nothing more!

I bought the ribs pre-cut St. Louis style. I think that the next time, I'll buy the untrimmed ribs and trim them myself...try some of them "pork burnt ends"!


----------



## sarnott (Apr 28, 2013)

Suie,

They turned out good but one rack was almost too tender and the bones started falling out. I'll post later today but yes, almost everytime I fly in or out of Syracuse, I make time Dinosaur BBQ there. Its a great place and the food (and beer) are awesome!

Thanks,

Scott













Dino_BBQ.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Apr 28, 2013


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a rack of loin backs on the smoker now, but the rib tip idea makes me wish I'd done spares.  Guarantee if I'd have read this 4 hours ago I would have.   Great idea and good q-view.


----------



## suie (Apr 28, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Thanks for asking...we made out great! My wife and kids were out pretty late yesterday. Not being too greedy, I ate about a third of one rack, left the rest in the kitchen for them, and went to my neighbor's house. Came back finding a big pile of bones, and nothing more!
> 
> I bought the ribs pre-cut St. Louis style. I think that the next time, I'll buy the untrimmed ribs and trim them myself...try some of them "pork burnt ends"!


Awesome, a big pile of bones, definitely a good sign!!


sarnott said:


> Suie,
> 
> They turned out good but one rack was almost too tender and the bones started falling out. I'll post later today but yes, almost everytime I fly in or out of Syracuse, I make time Dinosaur BBQ there. Its a great place and the food (and beer) are awesome!
> 
> ...


Yeah, sometimes 3-2-1 is too long, I wish I knew the secret to keep that from happening. Anyway, glad you found the Dinosaur and thanks for the update!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 28, 2013)

Suie said:


> Awesome, a big pile of bones, definitely a good sign!!
> 
> Yeah, sometimes 3-2-1 is too long, I wish I knew the secret to keep that from happening. Anyway, glad you found the Dinosaur and thanks for the update!


To keep it from happening, don't foil as long.   Foiling is basically steaming the ribs, which softens them.   You kind of have to experiment around.   You might keep the same overall time but instead of 3-2-1, you might go with 3.5-1.5-1, or 3-1.5-1.5, etc.  Or, you might just reduce the overall cook time and go 3-1-1, or whatever combination works for you.


----------



## suie (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! It seems like every slab is different, though. Sometimes 3-2-1 works just fine other times you get falling out bones. Is it just the size of the slab or are there other things you can look for in order to tell if it's getting over cooked?


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 28, 2013)

Suie: Turned out that the wife hid some in the back of the fridge for me for a snack this afternoon. Everyone said that they really liked them, but I'm always very critical of my own cooking. So, here are my "lessons learned". I would be very happy if anyone chimes in with their opinions about this...

1) They would have looked great in a picture, but I think that they got a little too smoked. I put in four chunks of apple wood. Next time, I'll only use two.

2) Three hours did seem too long for the first stage, even though I was able to get the temps down a little. The meat was already receding from the bones. I think that next time, I'll go about 2.5 hours, and then foil them.

3) We all like our ribs sweet. I'll have to tweak my rub a little: it has a kick to it, but maybe a bit too much for ribs. I'll still foil for two hours with JJ's foiling juice, but maybe put a sweeter sauce on for the last hour (or more than an hour, since I might cut the first stage short). JJ's sauce was fantastic, but his recipe says to add some of my own rub...I think it was my rub that took the sweetness out of it.

JJ: If you see this, I'd be interested in what you prefer the most. You list:

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

I used Karo Dark Corn Syrup. Like I said, I think my rub countered the sweetness of the molasses and syrup in the foiling juice. I doubled up on the quantities since I had two racks, but I had a lot left over. Should I have put all of it in there? Seemed like a lot!

I might try doing ribs again next weekend and see if I can make a good thing better!


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm....now that I caught Demosthenes9's post, maybe I'll foil a little less than two hours as well next time.


----------



## suie (Apr 28, 2013)

Bob: how nice of your wife to save you some leftovers! I had some for lunch today too, and froze the rest.

I too am critical of my own cooking! Last night what I ended-up doing was 2.5 - 1.5 and 45 min. My problem this time was without the full 3 hours on the first stage, there was still some liquid left in the meat, so my glaze didn't stick the ribs. Instead it ended up in a pool at the bottom of the foil.

So I was going to try just reducing he foil time and doing 3 - 1.5 - 1 next time. (thanks Demos for helping me decide this) And I do want to try the foiling juice too.

Next week I'm hosting a baby shower for a friend so will be doing pulled pork. (much easier for a crowd) But will definitely try again in a few weeks too. I'll be interested to hear how your tweaks go. (and hearing any other advice)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2013)

Bob, I like the Cane Syrup, then Honey and Dark Corn least. But Cane Syrup is hard to find locally and Honey can be pricey so I use Dark Corn, specifically King's Syrup most often. I does seem like a lot but the key is to reduce it down to the consistency of Maple Syrup then it is not too much.













DSCN0081.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012





You can see it is thick and sticks well. I leave it thin when I use the Foiling Juice as a Finishing Sauce. A double batch is just right for a 8-10Lb Butt. If you and yours like Sweet...This is the Best Sauce I make. You may like the Rub too as I design all three recipes to work together. The final product is very well balanced between Sweet,Tangy and a touch of Heat...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

KC Bubba Q Juice

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Mild Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 28, 2013)

Suie said:


> Thanks! It seems like every slab is different, though. Sometimes 3-2-1 works just fine other times you get falling out bones. Is it just the size of the slab or are there other things you can look for in order to tell if it's getting over cooked?


Suie,

Could be size difference, or difference in chamber temps between one smoke or another, or even different temps within the chamber on the same smoke.  Or maybe some were colder / warmer when you put them in the smoker.  I mean, if you have two exactly identical racks and you take one out and put it right into the smoker while they other comes to room temp before going in the smoker; they will have different cook times. 

There's any number of things that can affect how the smoke/cook will go, it's why I look at 3-2-1, 2-2-1 or any other kind of "schedule" as a guideline instead of a hard and fast rule.


----------



## suie (Apr 29, 2013)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Suie,
> 
> Could be size difference, or difference in chamber temps between one smoke or another, or even different temps within the chamber on the same smoke.  Or maybe some were colder / warmer when you put them in the smoker.  I mean, if you have two exactly identical racks and you take one out and put it right into the smoker while they other comes to room temp before going in the smoker; they will have different cook times.
> 
> There's any number of things that can affect how the smoke/cook will go, it's why I look at 3-2-1, 2-2-1 or any other kind of "schedule" as a guideline instead of a hard and fast rule.


Ah, excellent point. Thanks!


----------



## manchester bob (Apr 29, 2013)

JJ: Thanks for the info! Your rub is pretty similar to what I used, but the ratios are different. I have everything you list on hand (except the Sweet Hungarian), but the recipe I found used sea salt instead of kosher, and brown sugar instead of Turbinado. It did not use Allspice, nor Chili powder, but it did add dry mustard and celery seed.

Quite a while ago, I bought a big container of paprika...doesn't say Sweet Hungarian. I just looked on-line, and there apparently is a difference. I'll have to save this for deviled eggs, and get some Sweet Hungarian paprika for smoking.

As for the foilinig juice, I thought that I might have had it on the stove too long, but it didn't reduce that much. It did thicken up as it cooled, but it seemed to separate as well, with the syrup on the bottom.

By the way, your ribs look great!

Suie: I'll have to think about this weekend. I'm torn between my fairly new interest in smoking, and my long, long, long-time interest in fishing (I live near a freshwater reservoir). I get up very early on the weekday mornings, so Sundays are not the best days to do either. So...if the weather is good, I might take Friday off and do both! I can also combine them one of these weekends, and smoke the fish I catch. That'll be interesting!


----------



## manchester bob (May 5, 2013)

Suie/JJ:

If you're still keeping an eye on this thread, I did go fishing Saturday (not the best fishing day, but great father/son time), and also did ribs again today (Sunday). I used JJ's rub recipe this time almost as posted. I still couldn't find Hungarian paprika, so I got some sweet smoked (used only 1 T instead of 2) Also, used just Cumin instead of Chili powder. Used JJ's foiling juice as well.

It's almost done, but an end fell off, so of course, I had to take a taste test.

It turned out fantastic!  I'm really, really happy with this. Thanks again, JJ!


----------



## suie (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update Bob. Fishing and smoking in the same day, sounds like a perfect Sunday! 

I did a reverse sear steak this weekend which I posted in that forum, and was really happy with that. Next time I do ribs, though, I'm trying JJ's recipes!!

Did you make any adjustments to the amount of smoke you used? 

Suie


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Suie/JJ:
> 
> If you're still keeping an eye on this thread, I did go fishing Saturday (not the best fishing day, but great father/son time), and also did ribs again today (Sunday). I used JJ's rub recipe this time almost as posted. I still couldn't find Hungarian paprika, so I got some sweet smoked (used only 1 T instead of 2) Also, used just Cumin instead of Chili powder. Used JJ's foiling juice as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day. I glad you enjoyed the Recipes. Anything else you need just send a PM...JJ


----------



## manchester bob (May 7, 2013)

JJ: I'll definitely keep the PM in mind! Thanks again.

Suie: The fishing was Saturday, and the smoking was Sunday. Unfortunately, there's not enough time to do both the same day: I fish at a water supply reservoir, and I have to trailer my boat back and forth, so we stay out on the water for a long time to make it worth the effort. But...it's beautiful out there, even if you don't catch any fish!

As for changing the smoke, I only put in two fist-sized chunks of apple wood, and one little piece for good measure. It still had plenty of smoke flavor, and a great smoke ring. Also, the temps were hanging right around 225 (where I wanted), instead of the 240+  that I had last week. On to something else this weekend, if the weather decides to cooperate.


----------

